# Anal Glands and food



## LOVE GOLDENS (Feb 21, 2009)

Ok I saw there was a similar post to what I am going to post. But I didnt want to hijack that post. I have a 14 mth old that can't seem to empty her anal glands. We take her every 3-4 weeks to get them emptied at the vet. She starts chewing her butt, and smelling. The vet had us add metamucil to her food. We have tried this for months and it isnt working. Just makes her go more but doesnt seem firmer really. Now she is suggesting Science Diet RD because it has 11% fiber. I hate Science Diet. She is on Fromms right now and it really agrees with her. What do I do? I assume she wants her on the RD because of the high fiber, she said if anything will do it that food will. Well I have been looking for a high fiber food and cant find one. Her current food is max 3%. I want a real quality food and the science diet makes me cringe with the by products and crap listed on the bag. I saw carrots were suggested on the other post. Is that fine to give carrots? I have never fed my dogs that. I have never had this problem. HELP. Not going to do surgery. She said that is the last option. I really, really dont want to do that to her. I would rather take her in every 3 weeks. So I need input if you know any high fiber food or things to do. I guess I am wondering if trying RD is my only option here.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I would be trying a food change so that hopefully you won't need to see the vet every few weeks or pay the high cost of the Science Diet RD.

Why don't you take a look at the Wellness Core formulas. The fiber ranges anywhere from 4% to 8.5% depending which formula you choose. I believe Wellness is carried at Petco as well as many smaller stores. Here is a link:

http://www.wellnesspetfood.com/dog_wellness_grain_index.html


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Has your vet done a thorough rectal exam?

I just wrote an article for Whole Dog Journal that was all about anal sacs and related problems, etc. (I think it will run in April.) Anyway, some of the suggestions from my research:

More fiber (the rx food was one of the suggestions) Others include Metamucil, dried fruit, shredded wheat

More exercise to increase overall muscle tone.

Maybe try a raw diet. The bone or even using large chunks of meat can help create firmer stool.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I have been giving my guys frozen, raw carrots and they love them. I just buy "baby" carrots and put the bag in the freezer. Of course now, every time I open the freezer door, there is a stampede to the kitchen  

When I gave them raw bones, it really did firm up their poops too. I need to start doing that again.


----------



## LOVE GOLDENS (Feb 21, 2009)

Why don't you take a look at the Wellness Core formulas. The fiber ranges anywhere from 4% to 8.5% depending which formula you choose. I believe Wellness is carried at Petco as well as many smaller stores. Here is a link:

http://www.wellnesspetfood.com/dog_wellness_grain_index.html[/QUOTE]

I did see this food had the highest I could find. I just hate changing her food but not sure what more to do at this point. What about canned pumpkin, does that really work? I just wonder if nothing like that will work due to the metimucil not working. I guess it will be trial and error. I am suprised how many dogs have problems with this. I have had several dogs and never had this wonderful issue. Thanks for all the input! She had her first carrots tonight and loved them. I wonder how much pumpkin to give a 71 lb dog??? Or is that not a good idea. Guess I could ask my vet, but you know how some vets are. She is just sold on science diet!


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

I feed my Golden a raw, BARF diet, so that is my bias. But, you can feed your dog a good quality kibble, and still include fiber. Fiber for dogs is just like fiber for humans. It's veggies, fruits, and whole grains. It is totally OK to give your dog veggies and fruit (not tomatoes or grapes, but carrots, celery, greens, apples, bananas, sweet potatoes, pumpkin, mangos are all OK). My almost 8 year old Golden has anal gland problems, too. And the fiber helps, especially pumpkin, sweet potatoe, or other squash/melon. But what really helps him, in addition to the veg/fruit is yogurt with live active bacteria, like activia, or any good-quality yogurt. For my dog, the extra bacteria in his gut helps take care of the anal gland problem, AND his gas problem. Winnie was a very, very gassy dog, before we did the raw, BARF diet, and added the yogurt with the fruit/veg. And as a bonus, Winnie thinks yogurt is the best thing ever, aside from cheese and peanut butter. So it's really easy to add in the veggies with his yogurt. He gobbles it down, not knowing it's actually GOOD for him. Hope this helps!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I give Finn pumpkin for that very reason. He never had a problem until I gave him Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream formula food, and that started anal gland problems. I give him two teaspoons of pumpkin at breakfast daily, and it seems to have firmed him up nicely, along with going back to a Natural Balance food. Finn weighs 64 pounds, so that amount of pumpkin shouldn't be too much for your pup.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

We deal with this daily with Blush. She does best on TOTW:HP for her celiac disease, so we can't use shredded wheat. all of her treats are carrots & apple chunks & she gets either metamucil or canned pumpkin on her food.

a tech at our clinic recommends beet pulp, but Blush (the dog who eats EVERYTHING) wouldn't touch it. she'll do anything for a piece of lettuce though...


----------



## LOVE GOLDENS (Feb 21, 2009)

Ok sounds like carrots and pumpkin are going to be an addition. Thanks Finn's mom for the amount. I will start with that. Thanks to everyone! Glad I am not the only one with this problem, not that it is a huge issue or anything, it is just something most people dont think about.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

LOVE GOLDENS said:


> Ok I saw there was a similar post to what I am going to post. But I didnt want to hijack that post. I have a 14 mth old that can't seem to empty her anal glands. We take her every 3-4 weeks to get them emptied at the vet. She starts chewing her butt, and smelling. The vet had us add metamucil to her food. We have tried this for months and it isnt working. Just makes her go more but doesnt seem firmer really. Now she is suggesting Science Diet RD because it has 11% fiber. I hate Science Diet. She is on Fromms right now and it really agrees with her. What do I do? I assume she wants her on the RD because of the high fiber, she said if anything will do it that food will. Well I have been looking for a high fiber food and cant find one. Her current food is max 3%. I want a real quality food and the science diet makes me cringe with the by products and crap listed on the bag. I saw carrots were suggested on the other post. Is that fine to give carrots? I have never fed my dogs that. I have never had this problem. HELP. Not going to do surgery. She said that is the last option. I really, really dont want to do that to her. I would rather take her in every 3 weeks. So I need input if you know any high fiber food or things to do. I guess I am wondering if trying RD is my only option here.


As others have mentioned - pumpkin, carrots (though I generally puree them), rice, barley, oatmeal etc - doesn't have to be every meal - but every now and then add something to add some bulk. My method has been to make a little extra rice or barley when I cook it for myself and share with the dogs over the next few meals...
Erica


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm with Blush! I'd eat an entire head of lettuce before a single bite of beet. :yuck:



LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> a tech at our clinic recommends beet pulp, but Blush (the dog who eats EVERYTHING) wouldn't touch it. she'll do anything for a piece of lettuce though...


----------

